# complete newbie please advise



## 02craigallen (Jul 24, 2014)

i have just inherited my grandfathers train set i know nuthing about model train set but would love to get into it and biild a nice train set with it.
i have found a few things out about it, its a 00 3 rail hornby dublo set i have manged to build an oval and get the train running round it.
my first question is its got a cross over piece which is elecrical how do i wire that to the transformer unit.
also has any one got any tip for making fake grass i thinking thats were i should start with the scenery.
i have 5 engines and loads and loads of carridges and trailers.
also could do with some advise as to putting pictures on here so i can illistrate things that i need a hand with

would really appreciate the advise thanks Craig


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...three rail needs no special wiring, making it very popular for those not electrically minded. I use sifted parking lot dirt mixed with colored ground foam and pencil sharpener shavings myself...










As for posting pictures, I use Photo bucket...very easy to use...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.
__________________


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Welcome to the forum...three rail needs no special wiring, making it very popular for those not electrically minded.


WHAT!?  "not electrically minded"?







Tell the to the gunrunner. 
That is not the reason. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe not the reason, but it's a good reason.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

big ed said:


> What I do to post a picture,
> 1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.
> 
> 2,That opens a box then click browse.
> ...


When I try this method with my Mac laptop, I don't get a box that says "Browse". I get a box that says "Choose file". When I try that, it takes me to my applications and I can't get anywhere from there. Guess I'll continue to use Photobucket.........


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

On the safe side post about ten times before trying to post a picture..

Keep a copy of this.manual.


----------

